# Forces plan $101-million upgrade for CFS St. John's



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2007)

Article Link

Forces plan $101-million upgrade for Pleasantville station
Last Updated: Wednesday, April 4, 2007 | 12:33 PM NT 
CBC News 
A military station built in St. John's during the Second World War will be getting a hefty upgrade, Defence Minister Gordon O'Connor said Wednesday.

The federal government will spend about $101 million to replace infrastructure at Canadian Forces Station St. John's, O'Connor during a visit to the city.

The site of the station, located in the St. John's neighbourhood of Pleasantville near Quidi Vidi Lake, was developed by the U.S. military during the Second World War. Canada assumed control of the buildings after the U.S. wound down Fort Pepperell.

About 700 personnel work at the operational support station and the role of which will not change following a four-year construction period, O'Connor said.

Meanwhile, planners are working on converting Pleasantville buildings that had once belonged to the former U.S. military base, including the former Janeway Children's Hospital, to residential use.


----------



## aesop081 (4 Apr 2007)

The timming of this anouncement is rather hard to miss......


----------



## GAP (4 Apr 2007)

It might have been moved up the que by the PMO, but I can't see this having much effect on the Danny Williams Greed Crusade....


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2007)

Article

Pleasantville Consolidation, St. John's
BG–07.011 - April 4, 2007

BACKGROUND
Due to its strategic location and its largely ice-free deep harbour, the city of St. John’s was selected during the early 1940s by American military planners to house Fort Pepperrell, an American military base with 65 buildings.  

Upon the closure of the American base in 1960, the Pleasantville property was transferred to the federal and provincial governments.  Public Works and Government Services Canada (PWGSC) took ownership of the federal portion of the site.  In 1967, the local Canadian Forces units were transferred to several PWGSC-owned facilities at the site and Canadian Forces Station (CFS) St. John’s was established.  

PWSGC began the strategic disposal of the Pleasantville realty holdings in 2003 and finalized the sale of most of its Pleasantville priority holding to Canada Lands Company (CLC) in January 2006.  The Station, several military units and support agencies are now tenants of this Crown Corporation.  

The deteriorated, dysfunctional and widely dispersed nature of the current facilities at CFS St. John’s have, for some time, significantly constrained the efficiency and effectiveness of military operations at the Station.  As a result, the Department of National Defence (DND) plans to consolidate CFS St. John’s and several military units in a new facility at Pleasantville.

CONSOLIDATING OUR MILITARY PRESENCE
Aware of the Department’s need to consolidate the Station and several military units into
a facility tailored to their operations, CLC has reserved approximately 6.7 hectares of land, known as “200 Compound,” for DND.

There are a number of reasons why the Department is consolidating its operations.  The facilities that accommodate Canadian Forces Station St. John’s and a number of other units are nearing the end of their useful lives.  The bulk of the facilities were constructed 60 years ago and are becoming increasingly costly to maintain.   In addition, the Station and units are widely dispersed across land that is over three times larger than the assessed requirement.    Finally, DND is leasing these facilities from the Canada Lands Corporation and is required to vacate them by January 2013.  

Constructing a modern complex to house CFS St. John’s will enable the Department of National Defence to consolidate several lodger units and streamline operations while ensuring greater efficiency in serving Canadians and the City of St. John’s.  This $101 million investment by the Government of Canada will enable the Canadian Forces to consolidate these units in a modern, facility that will better support operations both in Canada and abroad.

There are currently 16 buildings (using a total gross area of 25,451 meters squared) at CFS St. John’s and they are widely dispersed over 25.5 hectares of land.  A comprehensive analysis concluded that a new facility would need to include approximately 22,190 meters squared of office and light industrial interior space, and would require a site with a minimum size of approximately 6.7 hectares.  However, a firmer estimate of the size of the new facility will be known when definition studies have been completed.  At this point in time, what is known is that the Station requires approximately 19 fewer hectares of land than the current property arrangement.

There are a total of 711 people working at the current Pleasantville site in a number of lodger units.  There are approximately 225 regular Canadian Force, 57 civilians employees and approximately 485 Reservists.  

CFS St. John’s and the following reserve/cadet units will all operate out of the new consolidated facility:

37 Canadian Brigade Group Detachment St. John’s 
1st Battalion Royal Newfoundland Regiment 
1st Battalion Royal Newfoundland Regiment Band 
36 Service Battalion  
56 Field Engineering Squadron 
Air Reserve Flight Torbay 
728 Communications Squadron 
Reserve Medical Detachment 
5 Cadet Corps – 4 Air and 1 Army 
THE WAY FORWARD 
In the coming months, the Department of National Defence and Defence Construction Canada will develop an open, fair and transparent competitive process in order to initiate the construction of the new facility.   This $101 million initiative represents an exciting opportunity for local businesses to compete for and win government construction contracts.

The intention is to commence construction as early as 2008 so that the facility will be ready for occupancy no later than November 2012.  This deadline is driven by the fact that the Department is required to vacate its current location in Pleasantville by January 2013. 

The Pleasantville site holds a special place in Canadian military history.  The property was used as a training ground for the Royal Newfoundland Regiment during Word War I, and the station itself has been operating there for more than 40 years.  There is a significant strategic and operational value in maintaining this military presence; to remove it from its current location would have a considerable impact on morale and retention of personnel. 

The image below represents the existing Pleasantville location bordered in black.  The new location of the consolidation, “200 Compound,”  is encircled in red.









Article Link
News Release
Minister O'Connor Announces Plans to Construct a New Multi-Purpose Facility in St. John's
NR–07.019 - April 4, 2007

ST. JOHN’S, NL – The Honourable Gordon O’Connor, Minister of National Defence, joined the Honourable Loyola Hearn, Minister of Fisheries and Oceans and Minister responsible for Newfoundland and Labrador at the Canadian Forces Station (CFS) St. John’s to announce that a new multi-purpose facility will be constructed at Pleasantville in St. John’s, replacing the current 16 military facilities located across Pleasantville.

Through a planned federal investment of $101 million, this new multi-purpose facility will replace facilities built 60 years ago which are increasingly costly to maintain.  The facility is intended to be built over the next few years, and will comprise of operational training space, offices and classrooms, special medical and dental facilities, and warehouse space.   

The consolidation will not change the role or functions of the 711 Canadian Forces (CF) members and Department of National Defence (DND) employees working at CFS St. John’s or its lodger units.  

“Canada’s New Government is proud to announce a project that is long overdue for the Canadian Forces Station St. John’s.  The current facilities in St. John’s are aging, widely dispersed and simply incapable of meeting the current and future requirements of this region,” said Minister O’Connor.  “Once complete, this new multi-purpose facility will enable the Canadian Forces to consolidate these units in a modern, multi-purpose facility that will better support operations.  This is good news for the Canadian Forces and the City of St. John’s.” 

“This is a major economic benefit for the province of Newfoundland and Labrador, and is a sign of the Government of Canada’s commitment to maintaining a vital military presence in the region,” said Minister Hearn.  “Investing in the new facility for CF members and DND employees at Pleasantville will generate significant employment and provide a major boost the local economy.”

In the coming months, DND and  Defence Construction Canada will develop an open, fair and transparent competitive process in order to initiate the construction of the new facility.  

There has been a military presence in Pleasantville since World War I.  As per recent agreements, the Department has been leasing the land from a The Canada Lands Company, which purchased the site from Public Works and Government Services of Canada in 2006.


----------



## Bruce Monkhouse (4 Apr 2007)

April 4, 2007
N.L. defence facility not re-election ploy: O'Connor

By TARA BRAUTIGAM
   
ST. JOHN'S, N.L. (CP) - Canada's defence minister insisted Wednesday that a $101-million funding announcement in Newfoundland - the latest among $1 billion in recent Tory spending promises - isn't aimed at courting voters before a possible election. 
Gordon O'Connor said the money will be used to modernize Canadian Forces Station St. John's, a construction project that the minister described as overdue. 

"I can tell you the defence announcements have nothing to do with any potential election," he said. 
"We're not a government that's going to wait around and look at our navel for two or three years to figure out what we're gonna do in every department." 

Newfoundland's cabinet representative Loyola Hearn, who was also on hand for the announcement, said there's no merit to suggestions that the government is preparing for re-election in a province where relations with Ottawa are frosty. 
"This is just in the devious minds of the press," Hearn quipped.  
"Whether there is an election, whether there isn't, whether there's a dispute with somebody, we have no disputes with many of the other provinces, and the same things are happening." 

Ottawa will spend $101 million to consolidate the 16 buildings, all of which are more than 60 years old, at Canadian Forces Station St. John's into a multi-purpose facility. The new complex will consist of training space, classrooms, medical facilities and warehouse space. 

"The infrastructure at CF Station St. John's has been in need of repair for far too long," O'Connor said. 
"The facilities therefore have to be upgraded and brought up to today's standards." 
O'Connor's announcement comes two days after federal Public Works Minister Michael Fortier announced a $900-million infusion of funds for the aerospace sector, much of which is based in Quebec. 

Liberal defence critic Denis Coderre likened the latest funding promise to a cheap political ploy. 
"I think that the reason why he's announcing it now is probably because they want to try to play a little bit (of) Santa Claus for the next election campaign," Coderre said. 
"And they need badly to find some news to counterbalance what they've done to your people." 

Updating the military site in Newfoundland was overdue, said NDP defence critic Dawn Black, but she added that she was also skeptical of the timing of the announcement. 
"I only hope that it's not yet another empty pre-election kind of promise," Black said. 

Premier Danny Williams has lambasted Prime Minister Stephen Harper, accusing him of breaking a campaign promise by introducing a new equalization formula that includes 50 per cent of non-renewable resource revenues, as well as a fiscal cap. 
But Harper has said he has broken no promise because Newfoundland has the option of sticking to the principles of the Atlantic Accord, which protects the province from clawbacks in equalization until at least 2012. 

But Williams has said the accord was never at issue, and he shouldn't have to give it up to gain improvements in a new, more generous equalization formula. 
The new military facility in St. John's won't change the roles nor duties of the 711 Canadian Forces personnel currently working at the site, O'Connor said. 

Construction will begin as early as next year and be completed by no later than November 2012. 
The Defence Department is required to vacate its current location by January 2013. 
The site used to house Fort Pepperrell, an American military base that was shut down in 1960. 

There has been a military presence in the Newfoundland capital since the First World War.


----------



## Pte Quilty (4 Apr 2007)

Im from newfoundland and in 1st Battalion Royal Newfoundland Regiment cant wait to see the $ getting to use..  .


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2007)

Article link Bruce  ???  ;D


----------



## chrisf (4 Apr 2007)

Bruce Monkhouse said:
			
		

> There has been a military presence in the Newfoundland capital since the First World War.



Actually, there's been a military presence there pretty much since the colonization of Canada... the RNFLDR is the oldest military unit in the Canada...

I'm a little curious how they plan to collapse all the buildings into one building, considering there isn't really enough space as is right now, but we'll see...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Actually, there's been a military presence there pretty much since the colonization of Canada...
> 
> I'm a little curious how they plan to collapse all the buildings into one building, considering there isn't really enough space as is right now, but we'll see...



Latest plans I've heard of has a combined QM space. That is all 4 lodger units and Station. Not really sure how that is going to work out. My SQMS doesn't like the idea especially with all the specialied kit we have.


----------



## chrisf (4 Apr 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Latest plans I've heard of has a combined QM space. That is all 4 lodger units and Station. Not really sure how that is going to work out. My SQMS doesn't like the idea especially with all the specialied kit we have.



You guys aren't the only ones with specialized kit..

I had heard the same thing, though I had assumed it was a mistaken reference to a new space for base clothing stores...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> You guys aren't the only ones with specialized kit..
> 
> I had heard the same thing, though I had assumed it was a mistaken reference to a new space for base clothing stores...



Yeah Yeah  ;D  but isn't most of your stuff held in secured lockers? 

Most of our kit is too big to stuff in to lockers.


----------



## HCA123 (4 Apr 2007)

We were briefed about it 2 or 3 years ago when I was in the reserves (units were submitting space allocation requests to the the Base Comd). It's taken quite a while to action but it's much needed - who knows if the timing on this is political, but who cares - it's been in the works now for a long time and it would have been announced eventually. It won't be an empty pre-election promise - keeping the current buildings open longer than 2013 would be dumb (they are old and need maintenance and there are already empty ones on base now). Not to mention there are a lot of models available to copy in Canada (ie: Jefferson Armories here in Edmonton).

Hopefully units are given as much space as they need considering they are taking all the buildings (16 in the article might be a bit of an exaggeration as some on base are empty right now) and putting those pers into 1.


----------



## chrisf (4 Apr 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Yeah Yeah  ;D  but isn't most of your stuff held in secured lockers?



Um, god no? The "lockers" I assume you're thinking about contain the kit *issued* to a single tac rad detachment, IE the kit used by *3* troops... one truck... and that's the stuff *issued* to say nothing of the spares and extra kit the QM holds, to say nothing of the kit used by the linesmen and the NCCIS detachments...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (4 Apr 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> Um, god no? The "lockers" I assume you're thinking about contain the kit *issued* to a single tac rad detachment, IE the kit used by *3* troops... one truck... and that's the stuff *issued* to say nothing of the spares and extra kit the QM holds, to say nothing of the kit used by the linesmen and the NCCIS detachments...



I've only worked a couple of times in your QM. I guess we will just have to wait and see when the new complex is completed.


----------



## Danjanou (5 Apr 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Latest plans I've heard of has a combined QM space. That is all 4 lodger units and Station. Not really sure how that is going to work out. My SQMS doesn't like the idea especially with all the specialied kit we have.



They started combing and consolidating stuff years back when I was there starting with the "new" drill hall/gym that connected Bldg 311 and 312.

There's space to tear down and put up new buildings there. Plesantville is kind of spread out compared to say an Armoury.

From the looks of the photo everything on the top of the hill will be shifted down closer to the lake where the main clothing stores and transport are/were

Step one move that up to a temp area top of the hill where 1RNFLDR and HMCS Cabot are 
Step two gut and rebuild the area
Step everyone moves back to the "new central location
Step four tear down anything left over 

This ain't rocket science bye


----------



## Nfld Sapper (6 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> They started combing and consolidating stuff years back when I was there starting with the "new" drill hall/gym that connected Bldg 311 and 312.
> 
> There's space to tear down and put up new buildings there. Plesantville is kind of spread out compared to say an Armoury.
> 
> ...



Those tunnels seems to be a place to store all sorts of junk now. Be it from gym equipment to tables and chairs.


Cabot's building is condemend same for the old cadet building. So what the plan seems to be is move most of stations stuff (i.e. clothing, etc) to the building housing the Jr's and SNCO's mess and move other offices into the lodger unit buildings.

Guess we will have to wait and see on what will and won't happen.


----------



## chrisf (6 Apr 2007)

Danjanou said:
			
		

> Step one move that up to a temp area top of the hill where 1RNFLDR and HMCS Cabot are
> Step two gut and rebuild the area
> Step everyone moves back to the "new central location
> Step four tear down anything left over



Not quite, but close...

The idea is to build a "super-armoury" where the vehicle compound and base supply stand now. The remained will become a private housing development (I'd imagine it's rather valuble land).


----------



## HCA123 (6 Apr 2007)

Yeah, I wouldn't mind a large house backing on Baley Haley Golf Course with a view of Quidi Vidi Lake. Golf course + view + east end location + no worries for parking on Regatta Day = $$$$.


----------



## Danjanou (6 Apr 2007)

True that would be a nice area for development, hope the Feds actualy get some value for it this time instread of just giving it away. The sale of it to a developer woudl go a long way towards offsetting the cost of  building this uberarmoury.


----------



## TN2IC (6 Apr 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Latest plans I've heard of has a combined QM space. That is all 4 lodger units and Station. Not really sure how that is going to work out. My SQMS doesn't like the idea especially with all the specialied kit we have.



My guess is the same lay out as Victoria Park. Willow and Windor are still waiting for our money. My old TN building I believe is from WW1.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Nov 2007)

UPDATE......

DND News Release

News Release
Land Purchased for a New Multi-Purpose Facility in St. John’s
NR–07.102 - November 21, 2007

ST. JOHN’S, N.L. - The Department of National Defence (DND) has purchased approximately 6.4 hectares of land from Canada Lands Company CLC Limited (CLC). The site was purchased for approximately $800 thousand and will become home to the new multi-purpose facility at Canadian Forces Station (CFS) St. John’s in Pleasantville, Newfoundland and Labrador.

CFS St. John’s and several Reserve and Cadet Units are currently dispersed across land that is over three times larger than the assessed requirement. In an effort to consolidate operations at the Station, the Department purchased 6.4 hectares of land on the south-western side of the current Pleasantville location. 

“This investment, which is part of the $101 million construction initiative announced in April, clearly demonstrates the commitment of this government to the Canadian Forces and to CFS St. John’s in Pleasantville,” said The Honourable Peter Gordon MacKay, Minister of National Defence and Minister of the Atlantic Canada Opportunities Agency.

“CFS St. John’s performs an important role in Newfoundland and Labrador. The Station provides training, operational support and family resources for numerous military units,” said the Chief of the Defence Staff, General Rick Hillier. “This project is long overdue, and once completed, will better support future operations.”

“The purchase of this land and the planned construction project will significantly increase employment opportunities in the region,” said the Honourable Loyola Hearn, Minister of Fisheries and Oceans and Minister responsible for Newfoundland and Labrador. “This is a major economic benefit for the province of Newfoundland and Labrador.”

The new multi-purpose facility project, estimated to be completed by Winter 2013, will replace facilities that were constructed as an American Army Base during the Second Word War, and then transferred to the Canadian Government in the late 1960s. The new facility will comprise operational training space, offices and classrooms, medical and dental facilities, messes, vehicle maintenance bays, warehouse space, and a Military Family Resource Centre.

There has been a military presence in Pleasantville since the First World War. Until recently, DND had been leasing the land from CLC, which purchased the site from Public Works and Government Services of Canada in 2006


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> DND News Release
> CFS St. John’s and several Reserve and Cadet Units are currently dispersed across land that is over three times larger than the assessed requirement.



Of course, once the new armoury is built... it'll result exactly 4/5ths of the building space actually needed... the "land" the base is dispersed across right now IS far more then needed... but the actually floor space of the buildings occupying said land only meets maybe 3/4s of the demand... and with all the units in pleasentville in the process of expanding... should be fun...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Nov 2007)

Yeah I guess that's why my unit is gonna put a second Field Squadron in NB.


----------



## geo (21 Nov 2007)

.... OOPSIE!?!

Mind you, by the time the new construction is "up", they may decide to hang onto one of the older facilities OR build again.....


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2007)

Nfld Sapper said:
			
		

> Yeah I guess that's why my unit is gonna put a second Field Squadron in NB.



NB as in New Brunswick??

I know 36 has a troop or some such of truckers out in Conception Bay North somewhere.


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Nov 2007)

Just a Sig Op said:
			
		

> NB as in New Brunswick??
> 
> I know 36 has a troop or some such of truckers out in Conception Bay North somewhere.



Yup as in Fredrecton, New Brunswick. But Regimental Headquarters will still be here.


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2007)

How very odd... are there any Field Engineer regiments in New Brunswick already?

Back to the Pleasentville... the RNFLDR went recruiting mad over the summer, as did 36, and 728 is also expanding... no idea if ARFT is staying the same size... either way, should be interesting...


----------



## Nfld Sapper (21 Nov 2007)

Reg Force: yes 4 ESR and CFSME
Res Force: no


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> .... OOPSIE!?!
> 
> Mind you, by the time the new construction is "up", they may decide to hang onto one of the older facilities OR build again.....



They won't be hanging on to the older facilities, they're WWII Surplus (Never built to the highest standard to begin with, as they were built in a big rush. All which haven't been condemned have been renovated, most several times, but they're still 60 year old wooden buildings), most of the buildings are condemned, chock full of asbestos, and in short, in dire need of replacement. Plus, the buildings aren't even DND property, they belong to CLC, or so the legend goes...

Building again, a possibility, but unlikely... the property on which the buildings currently stands is prime land for real estate development, and will no doubt be snapped up as soon as it's available. So either they'll have to build elsewhere (Aside from the white hills, I can't think of any vacant land nearby, so somone would be very much "decentralized" from the resources...) or add another floor to the proposed "super-armory".

It's not as if I've seen any blue prints, could well work out just fine... I'm just skeptical.


----------



## geo (21 Nov 2007)

Heh.... if we didn't know any better
we'd say you were somewhat "bent & twisted"


----------



## GUNS (21 Nov 2007)

I hope everyone has a grain of salt with them.

Start up is a long way off and we all know how the government can change direction on money items.

All that is being done is they will be shrinking the fish bowl and keeping the same amount of fish in a smaller bowl.

I do hope it all works out to everyone's satisfaction.


----------



## chrisf (21 Nov 2007)

geo said:
			
		

> Heh.... if we didn't know any better
> we'd say you were somewhat "bent & twisted"



Nah, never


----------

